# Q's about Plywood Raft Floor No Slip + Other Q's



## rafterman2007 (Apr 24, 2008)

Decided on 3/4" sanded plywood or Marine CDX for my raft floor and drop bag cover. I am going to seal with polyester resin instead of epoxy due to use--I'll only be using it several times a year for multidays. That being said, what if anything can I add to the resin so as to make the floor not as slick. I'm thinking there should be some substance (beach sand?) that I should sprinkle on it so I am not slipping on the wet floor. Needs to be cheap!!!

Also, when I cut the holes for strap attachment points, should they be circular holes or rectangular with rounded edges. Also, the edge of these holes should be how far from the edge of the plywood--I dont want to cut them too close so my fat arse busts thru!


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

3M makes different sized rolls of griptape. I experimented with table salt sprinkled on top of Epoxy as it was curing. so far so good. I'm sure sand would work...

you should make your holes kidney bean shaped and 9" from the edge...no, no, don't do that, bad joke. .5" from the edge........another bad joke. somewhere in between....


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

*Sugar or re-deck*

I've heard sand actually makes it more slippery, and that sugar works well since it dissolves away and leaves a texture. but I think the best solution is a windsurfing product called "re-deck", that works great. Check with various windsurfing shops in Hood River, OR.


----------

